
The fastest way to get started with GraphQL - vning93
https://medium.com/scaphold/the-fastest-way-to-get-started-with-graphql-2329a2857c56
======
jakerose27
This was a very helpful, informative guide. I love the fact that your service
has such a low barrier of entry - you'll get a lot of apps hooked on what you
do. I'm excited to see where you all take this!

------
pencildiver
Awesome stuff! Could you link me to an existing app that is using Scaphold?
Would be awesome to see something up and running

~~~
vning93
We're currently not aware of any live production sites up and running right
now from our users. However, we do have an open Github repo
([https://github.com/scaphold-io](https://github.com/scaphold-io)) with
production-ready boilerplates for React and React Native with Relay. Within
the week, we'll release more that use client frameworks like AngularJS and
React with Apollo Client.

To provide examples of what we've seen so far, we've seen block chain models,
chat bot apps, and music apps hosted on Scaphold to give you an idea of how
complex they can get.

~~~
pencildiver
Cool, thanks for the github repo. I think the key here is to get developer's
imagination going and walk them through where scaphold fits into that :)

~~~
vning93
No problem - I completely agree. And thanks for the feedback!

------
cavsfan
Sounds like GraphQL is undoubtedly making headway with the help of the
community and services sprouting around it.

~~~
vning93
Certainly. There tends to be quite a few posts about GraphQL on tech blogs
these days, and a primary reason for this post is to drive the point home that
although it's new, it's not hard to use, especially with the help of major
tooling like Apollo Client and Relay.

------
seanpcheng
Great article Vincent and Michael! The progress you guys have made so far is
incredible. Keep up the good work!

------
roko1968
What sort of transition-related problems could arise when making the switch
from REST to GraphQL?

~~~
vning93
There's two ways you can do this cleanly. One is to start from scratch and
create a GraphQL server that directly hits your data source(s) by replacing
the REST component of it. The other is to create a GraphQL schema that serves
as a gateway to your REST app. In both solutions, you'll be creating GraphQL
types for your input and return types, and re-writing your calls on your
client apps to conform to GraphQL. However, the long-term benefit of this is
that you can write your queries once, and run them anywhere on any client app
platform.

------
jla24
Very detailed guide. Thanks guys! Exciting progress.

------
sl7ey
wow this is phenomenal

